# New rats :-) But SO NERVOUS :-/



## CookieStar (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I have just bought two lovely new rats - this is the first time that I have owned rats.

I did do a lot of research and whilst I wasn't sure of the place that I was buying them from I couldn't find a breeder around my area at all and the only other pet petshop was Pets at Home :-/

My new rats are male and about 6 weeks old. They are not at all vicious but are incredibly nervous. I think this is partly down to the fact that I bought them from a 'feeder' and because, whilst they are not full albino, they do have pink eyes and do that weaving thing with their head that is supposed to be them trying to focus.

I have spent a lot of time, over the past couple of days, sat next to their cage and have been talking to them and feeding them treats - mostly through the bars but sometimes through the open door. I have also handled them a couple of times, though seems to scare them so much and just destroys any trust I've earn't from them from sitting by their cage, so have stopped doing it, but still sit by their cage.

I have tried getting them to come out of their cage using baby food and a pippete, but whilst one of them will stretch his head out a bit, they are just too nervous to go any further.

I know that patience is of the greatest importance here, but if anyone has any suggestions or anything that they can offer me I would be massively grateful as I can't wait to get my little ratties to cuddle up to me and to be able to wander around outside their cage a little. 

Thanks, Rachel


----------



## Kiansmummy (Jan 13, 2013)

CookieStar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just bought two lovely new rats - this is the first time that I have owned rats.
> 
> ...


Hi I haven't got much advice but I'm also new to keeping rats , we've had ours for just over a week. 
Ours were 8 weeks old when we got them, but we're quite used to being handled but were still fairly skittish and shy , so it was more getting them used to us, and there new environment. For the first couple of days I sat and talked to them and just put my hand inside the cage and let them smell me and climb over it. I also found that wearing a big comfy old hoody (as people recommended on this forum) and letting them go inside (I wore a long sleeve top underneath as there nails are quite sharp), I've done this every night(except the first night) wearing the same hoody so they recognise the smell. I've notice the change in mine since I got them, and that's just over a week. They like to climb on me and sit on my shoulder under my hair and then to down my top, they don't sit still though, but I believe all babies are active and like to explore. I wOuld also try find a rat friendly room were you can let them go down for some free time, I've been using our bath room as there is no were they can get away, I sit on the floor with them with my legs open and put them down, I've found that they venture a little bit but always run back to me. Remember though they are only babies, and it does take time and consistency but they will get there eventually. 
Hope that helps a little, enjoy your rats and good luck x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

CongRATulations!!! Rats are amazing! I am totally addicted to mine!

As for the nervs they will continue to be nervous for a while and the more you handle them the better! The way I did it with mine was I got the base of their with them in there and placed it on my bed and lay on the bed and let them come out and investigate me. Honestly the quicker you start handling them the better!! 

As for the head bobbing my Chico used to do that. He had red eyes too and unfortunately furries with pink/red eyes don't usually see as well. My Chico's eyesight was awful. They do the weaving to help them judge the depth of the things around them etc.

Now we insist on a picture round here!! He he. What are they called??


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Ooh just two more things I forgot to add - I don't feed through the bars because they get used to it and think that everytime I put my hands near the cage that I'm offering food and snatch at my fingers lol. Also put a jumper or something that smells like you into or next to the cage so they can get your scent even when you are not around xx


----------

